# Who gets sh*t like this?



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

<P>Here r some pics of a house I am doing!</P>
<P>There r 47 windows 2 get beaded including the front and back doors!<IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/forums/smilies/censored.gif" smilieid="29"> & 7 bags of sheetrock hot mud 2 coat!!<IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/forums/smilies/sad.gif" smilieid="89"></P>
<P> </P>
<P> </P>


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Last 1!! Could keep going but I will stop now!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Good thing you didn't hang yourself off one of those wires !

Nice place though. Looking good VANMAN !:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

It's all wide open ..But Damn! Look at all those bead!!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Is that on a golf course? Nice looking work:thumbsup:. Houses on golf courses always have lots of windows,, go figure


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like they cheaped out by not wanting to trim it out.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

What kind of bead did you use vanman? Bead hopper? Looks Great man!


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Welcome to my world!!


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice looking job. At least when your coating all that bead you have a great view. Thats like sheep heaven.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

This looks like 90% of our jobs. 4 way wrapped windows and doors and capped half walls. Also tiny trim for base along the floor so you have to finish the bottom recess and screws


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

chris said:


> Is that on a golf course? Nice looking work:thumbsup:. Houses on golf courses always have lots of windows,, go figure


No! Chris that is farmers fields!!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> What kind of bead did you use vanman? Bead hopper? Looks Great man!


Sheetrock beads and hopper!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> Looks like they cheaped out by not wanting to trim it out.


Not a lot of trim done over here!!!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

boco said:


> Nice looking job. At least when your coating all that bead you have a great view. Thats like sheep heaven.


Ur right it is sheep heaven!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Good thing you didn't hang yourself off one of those wires !
> 
> Nice place though. Looking good VANMAN !:thumbsup:


They r a pain in the ass that wires!:furious:
Don't know why they cant leave them up as that's where they will b going!:thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks great Vanman, loads of work there.


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

moore said:


> It's all wide open ..But Damn! Look at all those bead!!


Agree thats enough to make you beady eyed!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

here is a pic of the offending beast!
Sorry can't show u the front as comp not loading it:furious:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Is that a farm house in the middle of nowhere ?

The Scottish landscape is very nice too !:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Is that a farm house in the middle of nowhere ?
> 
> The Scottish landscape is very nice too !:thumbsup:


No its just a single site in the country side!:thumbsup:
Its only 5 miles from the town that I stay in!
Google Turra Coo! Then u will find out where I stay
Its quite a funny story but it has stuck here!! We even have a full size cow/statue thing in the street!!:blink:


----------

